

Perception vs Reality: Startup Growth - abreckle
http://www.adambreckler.com/perception-vs-reality-how-these-5-startups-are-really-growing

======
ivankirigin
Why shit on the work of a single startup, when you can denigrate the hard work
of 5 in a single blog post?!

This is so simplistic. At the very least, both the warm fuzzies and the
sketchy activity could be happening at the same time.

~~~
zaptheimpaler
I interpreted the article to be about showing the contrast the two perceptions
and show how wildly different they could be, rather than to shit on the
startups.

Like you said, there are the warm fuzzies too. But thats covered very well by
more mainstream-ish sources, so it wouldn't be worth reiterating those.

~~~
ivankirigin
The problem is calling the negative story "reality". It would have been better
to just call them positive/negative and avoid attributing all these startup's
success to bad things.

------
mikkelewis
I'm concerned that some of your sources are 3.5 years old. Piracy is bound to
happen with UGC websites, what really matters is how those sites react. Those
sites you listed have done a fairly decent job fending off the illegal content
by ways of both manual and automated removal of copyrighted content.

Also you stated the following, linking the source for evidence:

"The reality paints a different picture, of pirated content driving the lion’s
share of pageviews, while other original content is left in the dust"

However nowhere in the TC article mentions pageviews, or the percentage of
pageviews broken down by legitimate/illegitimate content.

------
nasmorn
Perception: Post on startups external image Reality: MPAA funded consumer
education

------
rizzom5000
While many of the comments so far can be summarized as knee-jerk reactions; if
desired, so can the original post.

Does anyone have actual numbers on the overall message therein? How much
traffic is actually driven by would-be pirates? Clearly, it would appear by
all accounts; the number is large. Can we get some facts?

